# Personality Quirks?



## Spiff The Hedge (Feb 21, 2009)

I've had my hedgie for almost a year now, but I can't seem to figure out what his personality is. I've heard lots of people on the forums talking about how their hedgehog pulls around a blanket, or hangs out with a stuffed animal, or even uses those plastic dump trucks. So far, my hedge has no interesting quirks! Don't get me wrong, I love him to death! What could I do to make his interesting side pop out? ( He doesn't like different or new foods, he won't play with old or new toys, he won't even cuddle with me if I'm wearing a different shirt!)


----------



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

It sounds to me like his personality quirk is loving things the way they are. :lol: 

Hedgehogs are like people; Some of them are funny and strange, while some of them are pretty much normal. It goes the same for other personality traits: Some hedgies are mean, shy, impatient, sleepy, etc, while others don't have such distinct traits. They all have their own unique personality, but sometimes that personality is that of a quiet, schedule-loving, mind-his-own-business kind of hedgie.  

Just keep loving him no matter what


----------



## cutietexan (Sep 22, 2009)

my hedgie is the same exact way. he will barely even go near anything but his cat kibble, and will ignore any toy i offer him. yeah, nothing really exciting going on with him, but i love him to death


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Haha! I was thinking the same thing! It seems to me that he is perfectly content. He obviously likes the food you feed him and he likes your smell (that must comfort him as well) and has no intent to change a thing! lol :lol: 

You're obviously giving him a good life and lots of love and you've got yourself a happy hedgie!


----------



## Tristen (Aug 30, 2008)

Have you tried letting your hedgie play with toilet paper tubes? They're about the only thing I can get Pokey to play with consistently and he uses the cat ball on rare occasions(he seems to like both at once better though, head in one end of the tube and the ball in the other  )


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Or an empty kleenex box. Sylvie likes to dig in the corner of hers. She only gets it at playtime though & not over night as her digging is quite loud


----------



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

My guy doesn't want me to know he has a personality haha. All day he will stay inside his igloo or in a shirt sleeve but once I turn the lights out, I hear the wheel spinning, the balls in the cage rolling around, and eating. Its actually funny. Its like a pattern. He will go on the wheel then to his food bowl, the water bottle, back to the wheel, then to the food bowl then the water hahaha. ALL NIGHT.

What I do is make sure hes not in the cage much at all when I am home unless he just went to sleep. I pick him up with a small towel and wrap him up and hold him in it. He loves it.


----------

